# Bucket Truck without air brakes?



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi all,
Just wondering if there are bucket trucks out there with a 55'+ boom, with or without chipper box, that doesn't have air brakes...?
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Jhenderson (Jun 24, 2017)

Why? Just don't like air?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2017)

My local utility has contacted me about doing spot trimming. I told them I didn't have a bucket truck, and they said "just rent one and bill us for it". My chipper truck is a 5500, doesn't have air brakes, so I didn't get my DZ. Just wondering if bucket trucks actually exist with hydraulic brakes or if they're all air brake and I'm SOL.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Jun 24, 2017)

In Michigan it was only a little book test for the air brake endorsement. It also only cost like $10 when I took it about 10yrs ago.

Might be easier to just add it to your cdl.


----------



## Jhenderson (Jun 24, 2017)

If the air brake equipped truck is less than 26,001lbs an air brake endorsement isn't required in the US. So many med duty trucks come with air brakes now that the Feds dropped the requirement for non CDL wts.


----------



## crotchclimber (Jul 10, 2017)

They are out there. Our 1997 F800 bucket has hydraulic brakes. And it is CDL weight at 30,000lbs.


----------



## Menchhofer (Aug 25, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> My local utility has contacted me about doing spot trimming. I told them I didn't have a bucket truck, and they said "just rent one and bill us for it". My chipper truck is a 5500, doesn't have air brakes, so I didn't get my DZ. Just wondering if bucket trucks actually exist with hydraulic brakes or if they're all air brake and I'm SOL.



yes...there are many bucket trucks out there with hydraulic brakes


----------

